# Property Transfer Question



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I am selling my place by owner and would like to know how the deed/money exchange is handled. Once a buyer agrees, we will drive to the county office to sign over the deed. But when does the buyer give me the payment - there when the deed is signed or once the deed is recorded? I've only bought/sold property via an agent.


----------



## flboisseau (Apr 27, 2017)

As an agent, I would point out that this is one of the services we provide, making sure your closing goes off smoothly. But I understand you do not want to use an agent, and that is okay. I would recommend that you and the buyer involve the services of a title company and/or a lawyer that specializes in real estate in your area. They will protect both of you and make sure all the papers are filed correctly, that there are not any unknown issues with the title that needs to address. For example on a recent close of mine, the seller of the property was not aware of a lien that needed to be resolved, that came up in the title search. That lien delayed the closing for several months. Get the services of either should only be a few hundred dollars, that is well spent for the piece of mind that the deal had been completed cleanly and that you have delivered a clean title. I do not know of a real estate agent or a real estate investor that does not make use of one or the other to handle their personal closings.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We do this at the local title company. They will handle all the papers and filing everything. They will also do lein searches etc. Usually, the buyer needs these.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

A good title company can handle all of this for both parties pretty economically. They will take care of all the paperwork, the deed transfer, wire transfer of the money, etc.

The buyer should use a title company anyway to do a title search to make sure there are no liens against the property, or anything strange going on.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You don’t usuall sign over the deed you create one.
A deed is simply a description of what you are selling and Whether you propose to guarantee it or not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use title company only.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

definitely use a title company. They can do that paperwork and make sure it all gets properly recorded with the county. Usually the money changes hands at the closing table.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.zillow.com/mortgage-learning/title-company/

"A title company makes sure that the title to a piece of real estate is legitimate and then issues title insurance for that property. Title insurance protects the lender and/or owner against lawsuits or claims against the property that result from disputes over the title.

Title companies also often maintain escrow accounts — these contain the funds needed to close on the home — to ensure that this money is used only for settlement and closing costs, and may conduct the formal closing on the home. At the closing, a settlement agent from the title company will bring all the necessary documentation, explain it to the parties, collect closing costs and distribute monies. Finally, the title company will ensure that the new titles, deeds and other documents are filed with the appropriate entities."


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Moonspinner, lots of rememdations to use a title office. 
But did you note that’s for the buyer ?
The seller simply creates a deed to what he proposes to transfer.
If it is the entire piece of a property that you previously bought from someone else it is traditional just to simply copy it and change the names but if things have changed on the property or if it is only a portion of the property you may want to involve some help to create a new deed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As a seller, I have used a title company, too. They know the ropes, do the paperwork, and get it recorded. Easy peasy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My boss sells and buys non stop it seems. He always uses the Title company. In fact even if it is bought through a real estate company, he has the paperwork forwarded to the Title company he works with. They have to to the title searches so he just does everything through them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

When I sell a property I have a new deed prepared and sign it over to the new owner when I collect my money. I then take the new deed to the county clerks office and have it recorded. Makes it simple that way. If they are borrowing the money then the bank usually takes the deed in for recording.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

moonspinner said:


> I am selling my place by owner and would like to know how the deed/money exchange is handled. Once a buyer agrees, we will drive to the county office to sign over the deed. But when does the buyer give me the payment - there when the deed is signed or once the deed is recorded? I've only bought/sold property via an agent.


Generic real estate contracts are readily available, and having one written up for your particular property is well worth what most attorneys are charging for the service.
Title companies are good for holding down payments in escrow, peace of mind and protection. Even if it were a father to son or family transfer, a title company can make sure the t's are crossed.


----------

